# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Study Results + New Subliminal Lucid MP4!

## ninja9578

*The Theory*

Subliminal messages are messages that are embedded into a persons subconscious while bypassing the conscious filters.  The subconscious is like a background program that is constantly running through data that you are unaware of.  Here is an example that Ive used before:

Say you are trying to remember the actresses name who played Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz, but for the life of you you cant.  You know its in the back of your head somewhere, but you just cant get the information.  You decide that its not important and go about your day.  Maybe an hour later, you have completely forgotten about it and _Judy Garland!_ pops into your head out of the blue.  

This was your subconscious working out the problem.  You were completely unaware of the work being done, but somehow it recalled the name correctly.  We have all had this happen to us, Im sure.

Subliminal messages work on the same principal.  They are recorded sub-audibly.  If the music werent playing we would hear them as clear as day and recognize them immediately.  But they are quieter than the music so we miss them entirely, like trying to say something to your girlfriend at a rock concert.  They are obviously heard, they are in the audible decibel range, but our conscious mind doesnt catch them.  You may hear whispers occasionally, but not any recognizable words.  Now the subconscious mind goes to work, analyzing everything that we are taking in.  It will, eventually, figure out the messages, hopefully, in the middle of your dream.

----------


## ninja9578

*The Study*

I performed a small study here at Dreamviews recently to determine which method of embedding subliminal messages worked the best for inducing lucid dreams.  The results were promising, but not nearly as much so as simultaneous studies in other places.

The study consisted of three groups of participants.  Each group got a different mp3, the music and the ambient sounds were exactly the same, only the messages were different so that there is no chance of one being more relaxing than the other and messing with the results.  


One group got a mp3 with first person command in it.  I lucid dream, I recognize dream signs  I was wondering whether the fact that it was my voice would be a factor to this because when a participant hears this, they know that it is not them speaking so the theory was that they would not take this as a command, but rather hear it in passing.  

This group showed some results.  Although I didnt see any increase in the pattern of lucid dreams, the other groups did show some very relevant results.  There were lucid dreams had by some of the participants, but Ive come to the conclusion that DILDs are just too random to make positive conclusions in a one week test.  No one showed a decreasing pattern.

For other testers I still tried to affect their dreams, giving them messages like I dream about pirates.  That was just an example, I saw that nearly 20% of the dreams recorded could be mapped to the message that I had put in the mp3.


The second group got a third person command.  You lucid dream  This asserts that I am commanding the person listening specifically.  This showed the best results.  The results in lucid dreaming was inconclusive because of the random effect.  There was no clear difference in one weeks time to say that the first or third person commands made a difference.

However, with non lucid dreams, nearly 35% of the dreams that were recorded were in some way related to the messages in the mp3.  This shows to me that this is the most effective way of getting a message across.


There was a third group of lucid dreamers only that were given a placebo.  This was the same music as the other mp3s, but there were no messages in it.  This one, not surprisingly did the worst.  Only one of my subjects had a lucid dream that they recorded.  This shows to me that, while there may be a placebo effect, it is not as strong as the messages.


There was a forth group that did not include lucid dreamers.  This was to address backwards messages.  Ive heard that these are supposed to be the most reliable, but my study showed otherwise.  I combined the messages from the first two, lacing them with both first and third person commands, so that they both got a fair chance to work.  One person in the group dreamed of what I was trying to get them to dream about, this is just 10% (There were 10 non-lucid dreamers in each group.)


The fact that both the first and third person commands yielded results leads me to believe that it is hearing the repeated word lucid or pirate that causes dreams about them rather than the commands.  The way that the command is recorded makes a minor difference, but it is simply the wording that makes the most difference.

With this knowledge I have compiled Subliminal Lucid 2.0.

----------


## ninja9578

*The MP4*

Revealing the exact messages would defeat the purpose of your subconscious figuring them out, so I am not going to do that.  There are lots and lots of messages, some passive, telling you that, in general, you lucid dream, some are more aggressive, telling you that tonight you will lucid dream.   

The song is one hour long, but is broken up into four fifteen minute parts.  Listen to a part in it’s entirety.  You can just listen to one, or two, or three, or all four if you have the time.  Just try not to stop in the middle of one.  

For best results, headphones or earplugs is the best way to listen because some of the messages is through stereo mixes, moving between your ears.  It would also help if you listened to it right before bed, many of us use our computers before going to bed, I do.  Turn it on half volume and let it play in the background.  It won’t have the full effect as meditating to it before bed with your headphones, but it will have an effect.

For those of you who can sleep with ambient music playing, sleeping with it playing would make sense, that way it is the very last thing that you hear before you fall asleep.  Having it start playing while you are already sleep won’t do very much at all.  The music will relax you, making you sleep deeper, but you ears aren’t sensitive enough while sleeping to pick out the messages.


For WILDers, I know that many of you combine your WILD with a WBTB method, some of use stay awake for thirty minutes, that would be two of these sound cycles.  I know some of you can’t stay up that long so you should listen to one cycle. 

Audio Aid repository

----------


## M45t3r

Hi
It looks interesting, but please, don't upload it to megaupload, its piece of sh** :< i never can download from there.
Use rapidshare (www.rapidshare.com), or mediafire (www.mediafire.com).

----------


## Oneironaught

Thank you for taking time to do a blind study. And thanks for the download, I'm grabbing the MP3 as we speak. I just got over a dry spell so it may be hard to give you conclusive feedback but I will listen to it a few nights then let you know my results.

M45t3r, all you have to do is enter the anti-bot code that it gives you into the box and wait for the timer to count down. Then press "free download".

----------


## M45t3r

> M45t3r, all you have to do is enter the anti-bot code that it gives you into the box and wait for the timer to count down. Then press "free download".



Sorry, but i meant that i can download but whenever i come to this site it always says that the connection is reserved for premium usersa and i have to wait 8 hours :/ but nvm. i downloaded from rapidshare  :wink2: 
Thanks man, and i'll reply tommorow and tell you results ;]

----------


## Abra

This seems like a very well-conducted study! Nice work!

----------


## therpgmaker

Interesting study, and good work. Could you give examples on how 20&#37; of the recorded dreams could be mapped to the messages, such as "I dream about pirates"?

Edit: I was just thinking, if you trained yourself to look for pirates as a dreamsign, and then listened to a subliminal mp3 telling you that you dream about pirates, it could increase your chances of becoming lucid.

----------


## ninja9578

These were people that didn't know about lucid dreaming.  I simply asked them to write down their dreams, they didn't know that the subliminal messages were asking them to dream about pirates.  If they had a dream involving a pirate, I counted it as a hit.  The MP4 I've compiled has nothing to do with pirates.

----------


## M45t3r

Ok i got a problem with this mp3.
Whenever i play it through my mp3 player then it restarts my mp3 player by itself, on pc it runs normally.
Help ? :<

EDIT. Ok i managed to get it to work on my mp3 player  :wink2:  i had to convert it again to mp3 by dBpowerAMP and it works now ;] tommorow ill tell the results.

----------


## M45t3r

Ok, guess what, i didn't had lucid dream  :boogie: 
But i had faster HI once, soo nice job anyway  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

I really like what you have done here, I think the study you made sounds like it was well planed and I trust your results. 

I am downloading the MP4 and I will give it a go...im really excited about this  :smiley: 

Thanks man

----------


## Sugarglider11

holy crap, I played this really fast and I heard some creepy voice, that says, well I cant really make anything out.

----------


## DreamChaser

I had a dream about a pirate last night, but didn't listen to the MP3.

 ::shock::

----------


## sluggo

how do you "embed" the messages into the sound file? are they just too quiet to hear?

----------


## ninja9578

They are loud enough to hear if the music wasn't playing, therefore your ears pick them up, they just can't pull them out of the background sounds consciously and require more filtering.

There are no messages about pirates in the MP4, that was just for the study.

----------


## sluggo

Interesting....I listened to this last night for about half an hour while I was reading (do you think reading while listening to it would hinder the subliminal message from getting through?) and in my first REM cycle I had a dream about a show where monkeys act out hypnagogic imagery. then i woke  up at 6, wrote down some dreams and listened to it again for about 15 min and went back to sleep. i had a brief moment of lucidity when I realized I just jumped like 100 feet in the air and i started flying a bit but then i got too excited and the dream ended and changed to another non-lucid. All in all, at least it seemed to put the subject of dreaming into my brain. I'm going to keep trying this out. If nothing else, your mp3 is very relaxing!

----------


## 27

Awsome! Your last lucid MP4 helped my recall out alot. I'll be sure to give this a try. The only message I can make out of the file is one telling me to recognize dreamsigns. I can't tell where any others are.

----------


## Cammy

Thanks for the file. I will try this as much as i can and leave you feedback. I'm not sure i can go to sleep listening to the track, but i can certainly listen to it or an hour before sleep if thats still fine.

Thanks again.

----------


## ninja9578

It's designed for listening to before sleep, you don't have to sleep with it on.

----------


## Woozie

This sounds great. 

I meditate 30 minutes every night before going to bed, so i'm going to include this into my meditation. I'll post back in a few nights with a report

Thanks alot man

----------


## Cammy

I was listening to it last night and i had a pretty strange dream  ::shock::  I felt like i was close to an LD.

Its a great start really, i will listen it it before bed tonight  ::bowdown::

----------


## Lonewolf

What would make your audio much more successful is if you tried a little something called the Suggestopedic Accelerated Learning method which has these components:

-triple repition of the material being learned

-8 second spacing between the start of each statement

- 60 beat-per-minute music playing in the background (to induce and maintain relaxation in the alpha brainwave sate of mind, which is associated with higher learning and better retention).

Concerning voice, studies have shown that women respond more positively to a woman's voice, and that men responded equally well to either a male or female voice. So for the audio to be _most effective_ to the general public, it should be a woman's voice.

This info I got is based on a successful audio program created by Mike Brescia, a man with  20+ years of experience

Also I would definately stick with "I", not "You."

----------


## ollei

i'll listen to it before bed and post results tomorrow

----------


## ollei

ok, so I listened to it an hour before going too sleep and felt very relaxed (thank u ninja) but I didn't lucid dream, however I had improved dream recall, and I think that if I get used to this mp3 the results will be even better. So thanks ninja

oh, and by the way I think i heard the voice about 30 min into the mp3, just so u know.

I tried it again this time when trying to wild during a nap, I played the music during the try and it was very relaxing and broght me close to WILD ld than i've ever been, thanks again ninja  :smiley:

----------


## StephenT

Going to listen to tonight before bed!  ::D: 

I'll post results tommorow.

----------


## jamous

> What would make your audio much more successful is if you tried a little something called the Suggestopedic Accelerated Learning method which has these components:
> 
> -triple repition of the material being learned
> 
> -8 second spacing between the start of each statement
> 
> - 60 beat-per-minute music playing in the background (to induce and maintain relaxation in the alpha brainwave sate of mind, which is associated with higher learning and better retention).
> 
> Concerning voice, studies have shown that women respond more positively to a woman's voice, and that men responded equally well to either a male or female voice. So for the audio to be _most effective_ to the general public, it should be a woman's voice.
> ...



that is certainly interesting stuff

I actually would WAY rather have a woman talking to my subconscious than a man

----------


## yay

wow. I had doubts about this, but I just tried it and it worked. I had a lucid dream, but I don't remember much about it because I went back to sleep. I just woke up from a very intense dream though, I'd like to share it. This is what I just wrote down. 

"I just had a crazy dream. I was at a job and me and some guys tested out some cigarettes 
that were supposed to actually good for you or something. we then were outside next to the shore of a beach.
someone was talking about a storm that was supposed to hit every thursday for some reason
 for the next 13 years or some long time. then there was a huge tornado like cloud hovering in the distance
 with lightning striking the ground, which had 2 prongs which then kept charging into the
 ground. it started shooting off fireballs and then became a sort of nuclear explosion and I
 said "I love everyone" to everyone around me because I thought I was going to die. I woke
up before it got towards us, but the explosion was so huge it was going to hit us in 
seconds."

It was kind of scary but not as scary as other dreams I have had. I am glad to have been able it have it, it was very vivid and I have had bad anxiety issues an one part of it was a fear of death. not just death but the world ending. This dream has shown me how I would feel, and I wasn't as scared as I thought I would be, and I told everyone that I loved them, which made me feel peace. I have heard that dreams are used as tools to train the mind to react to situations, and this is just further proof for me. 

Thank you so much for this, this could help me more than you know, more than you thought it could, and in a different way than you thought.

----------


## Cammy

Just a little update from me. I have had the mp3 running for anything between 30mins-1hr before sleep, but nothing has happend yet.

Will keep you updated!

----------


## Woozie

I've been using this in my meditation for the past few nights now. 
Unfortunately some work-related stuff has really been hard on dream recall lately, and I haven't had energy for any induction tech's. 

I do however seem to have more vivid and generally more "interesting" dreams after listening to this track. *shrug*

----------


## WILDlife

hey there...ive only tried your new mp4 once and didn't have a lucid dream with it that night but i must say that i found your previous subliminal song was brilliant. Every night i used it i had a lucid dream!.Im still a newbie to the whole lucid dream thing so i wasn't able to maintain clarity within the dream but i defiately had control for awhile!!..so thanks man! I think the reason your new one doesn't work for me is because i fall asleep before it ends...

----------


## ninja9578

You had better results with the first one?  O well, use that one then and hopefully your dreams will keep coming  :smiley:  

I've been thinking of doing a new one soon.

----------


## Soul_Sleeper

Im going to try this tonight, I'll post the results tomorrow...

----------


## ninja9578

Uh, well I upgraded, there is a new one out a few posts below, if this one doesn't work then try that one too  :smiley:

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

Heyo, 

Sorry for the bump :O 

I've listened to these songs before going to sleep, and falling asleep while the music is playing, two nights now. The first night version 3.0, the second night version 2.0. I had a lucid the second time, which makes up for 50% of my lucids so far  :tongue2:  

So thanks  :wink2:  

Also:




> *The MP4*
> The song is one hour long, but is broken up into four fifteen minute parts.  Listen to a part in its entirety.  You can just listen to one, or two, or three, or all four if you have the time.  Just try not to stop in the middle of one.



"Just try not to stop in the middle of one." Why is that?

----------


## TikiXxXRocker

Thanks so much ninja, you rock! Heheh. I just downloaded it and, tehe, i'm listening to it right now. I can hear whispers of the subliminal message in the background, most of the time i hear  what i've put together to be "lucid dream." Hahaha, I hope it still works even though i can make out the whispers... lol. Bet it will. Can't wait! It's an hour before i gotta go to bed and i'm doing my homework. do you think working while listening will effect it?
Anyhoodles, thank you so much! Actually now that I'm conecntrating on writing i just realized i can't hear the whispers anymore. lol,but once i realized that i could. hahahaha. Okay, sorry i'm just talking way too much, i'll shut up now. lol
Thanks again!  =]
I think I'm talking so much because i'm really excited for it to work! Okay now, bye bye... *must resist typing... must...resist...*

okay...
lol
okay bye, hope this isn't annoying anybody....
bye, and thanks!  =]

----------


## Jakro

I've had 100 % success rate with this. Granted, I've only tried it five times, but every night after it I'd had at least a short lucid dream.

----------


## TikiXxXRocker

Well I tried it last night, but i can't really remember a thing i dreamed about. That's prolly cause my family kept me up for a really long time after i'd listened to the music and gotten in bed. I'm trying it again tonight, hopefully i'll get better results. It may also be that the voice is male and i'm a female and i believe somebody said on the first page that a study was done and the scientist(s) discovered that women respond to female voices much better in subliminal mesages, but who knows. Maybe it'll sink in this time.  ;]
Anyhoodles, i'd just thought of another question, lol. Does anybody know what the consequences are of talking (from full-blown convo to just quick chit-chat) while listening to the track?

----------


## conisag

Will either try this tonight or tomorrow and will post results, if i use tonight ill post in the morning if not ill wake up early listen to it and go back to bed lol.

----------


## Portalboat

My results are in:

I recalled 3 dreams last night. That's a HUGE improvement; I've lately been calling in at 0. It may not have been a lucid, but it's still good.

I'll try it again tonight, see what happens.

----------


## ninja9578

Glad it worked for you  ::D:

----------


## dream wolf

M45t3r its right about megaupload i have that problem to  :Sad: 
__________________

----------


## Yofoish9

I shall try tonight! Lets hope it works!

----------


## dream wolf

::lol::  
I cant sleep while listening to the lucid Mp3 i just creeps me out.

----------


## ninja9578

You're not supposted to, listen to it _before_ bed.  :smiley:

----------


## Exdream

Do you think I'd get anything from this if I listened to it in the background for a half hour before I went to sleep like usual? I'm thinking that the mind would probably decode the message before I got into REM, but I'm not positive.

----------


## Skydreamer707

This is really cool! But It makes me wonder if certain people are more susceptible to Unconscious programming than others? i wonder if thats a factor in it? Will try tonight and post results! Thanks~

----------


## ninja9578

Yes, I'm sure that factors in.  You have to be willing to accept the programming, just like hypnosis.

----------


## Skydreamer707

Question? should i be able to hear a voice behind the music? because all i hear is the music...

----------


## ninja9578

No, you shouldn't be able to hear it.  That's what makes it subliminal.  It is loud enough for you to hear, but masked by music, this is what causes the delayed response to the suggestions that is required.

----------


## mattblack

hey
I only joined this forum recently but have been interested in LD for 3 years, though I never really got anywhere other than a coupla 'almost theres'. Anyway, I've been listening to your subliminal mp3s for a couple of nights, and last night had MY FIRST EVER PROPER LD! Started with a false awakening, a state this forum led me to watch out for.   I RCed using nose pinch (great as it doesnt need any props), could breath, YES THIS IS IT I"M LUCID! Contrary to many reports, I didnt get too excited and wake up, but stepped into it.
 I wont describe it all, but suffice it to say it was pretty damn sexual and I had significant control over what happened. It went on for quite a while. Did some spinning and hand gazing to stabilise a few times. One funny bit was, I was getting down to business, when all these old people kept crowding into the room. I tried creating doors and pushing them out, and throwing them down the stairs , but they kept intruding. Eventually I spoke to them and said ' OK, look : leave, and I'll provide you with champagne for a picnic in the country. Else, I'll destroy you all.'  It worked! they went. 

I could experience the quality of the sensations as real,  almost hypereal, and be conscious of that too. I'm hooked. 
Banana before bedtime, another tip from the forum, may have helped.
So, a big thanks for the mp3 resources, excellent, and big up all the dreamers on the forum.
Dream on!
x
Matt

ps dya think its good to listen to the mp3s during the day? could one get immune to them by overuse I wonder? or is repetition all good?

----------


## dpheonixg

Congrats on your lucid, mattblack!

I'm going to have to give this .mp3 a shot.
I'll post back here next Tuesday. That should give me plenty of time to start seeing results.

----------


## ninja9578

Congrats  ::D:

----------


## newtz1995

I'm going to give this a go and post tomorrow as well. I'll listen to one of the 15 minutes before I sleep

----------


## newtz1995

Alright well I had a better than usual dream but no lucid. Hopefully in my continued usage this'll make my chances of lucidity increase.

----------


## eicca

Alriiiiiight. I'll give this a shot.

----------


## NrElAx

I will give this a shot tonight and maybe the next couple days.

----------


## Rozollo

Ninja, I downloaded the Subliminal Lucid 3.0, but it's an hour long, are one of the other versions shorter?  I really want to devote my full attention to this, but an hour isn't something I have to spare.

----------


## KushyBear

> Ninja, I downloaded the Subliminal Lucid 3.0, but it's an hour long, are one of the other versions shorter?  I really want to devote my full attention to this, but an hour isn't something I have to spare.



I remember Ninja saying that it was supposed to be in four fifteen minute parts, and to listen to a whole part, but it wasn't necessary to listen to the whole thing. So you'd have to stop it after 15 minutes, I think around 15 minutes, all the other sounds are gone and you just hear the bell.

----------


## Rozollo

Ah okay, perfect!

----------


## ninja9578

Just listen to one of the parts, its broken up into 4 15 minute parts.

----------


## Rozollo

Listened to Subliminal Lucid Dream 3.0 (15 minutes worth).  Nothing significant, but I do remember my dream a bit more vividly.  Tonight, I will try to do 30 minutes right before bed, then meditate while sleeping, and try to induce a dream.  I feel pretty confident!

----------


## Scratch

Thanks, for these, but am I supposed to download the audios from this topic linked in the first post?
Because I tried and if I click any of "Subliminal Lucid 1.0, Subliminal Lucid 2.0, Subliminal Lucid 3.0 or Subliminal Recall" but it just opens a new tab with weird letters.  ::?:

----------


## CarlK

I believe I encountered the same problem :/

----------


## ninja9578

Your computer is trying to play them in the browser.  Right click on them and select download

----------


## Scratch

^I tried that, but it wants to save them as a .txt file, and there are no other options.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Just rename it once it's done downloading to have a .m4a extention

----------


## BridgetJones09

Is there a way that you upload it somewhere (virus free) as MP3 file? I cannot play an MP4  ::help::  ::help::  ::help:: 

 ::thanks::

----------


## ninja9578

I will convert it to mp3 for you today

----------


## BridgetJones09

> I will convert it to mp3 for you today



Thank you VERY much!  :Cheeky: 
Let me know when it's done and how do I get it. I'm not a veeeeery techy person  :tongue2:

----------


## mrfries

Thanks :smiley: 

I have 1 question though : will it work if this isn't my native language?

----------


## ninja9578

If you are fluent it should, but not as well unfortunately

----------


## neomulemi6

Weird, I tried this mp4, and immediately began feeling the strong urge to sign over all the money in my bank account to ninja9578.

----------


## BridgetJones09

Sorry, I cannot find where to dowload the Mp3 version from. Where's the link, please?  :Confused: 

Thank you!

----------


## neomulemi6

I actually have a hard time sleeping without ambient music playing in the background, so I'm going to try looping this all night when I sleep.

Actually, I have a question about those 2 EILD files you posted.  Are they binaural?  Because I want to try them, but I absolutely cannot sleep with headphones, because I can only sleep on my side.  You can imagine how uncomfortable headphones would be in that scenario.

----------


## ninja9578

> Sorry, I cannot find where to dowload the Mp3 version from. Where's the link, please? 
> 
> Thank you!



 I'm converting them now.

----------


## neomulemi6

I had my 2nd lucid dream during my nap today, after listening to Subliminal Lucid 3.0 before and during sleep.  A character within my dream actually walked up to me, and told me I was dreaming.  I instantly became lucid, and woke up literally a second later.  I believe I was at the end of that REM cycle.  I'm not sure I can attribute this to the mp3, but my subconscious literally told me I was dreaming, and made me lucid.  I'm actually kinda freaked out that subliminal messages may actually work that well.  I think I'm gonna try the recall mp3 tomorrow.

----------


## onyxfyre

Ok, I will try this. But I have a few questions:
I have not had a dream before, but my method that i *almost* lucid dreamed with was the WILD technique, and ive been using that because I cant DILD. I was wondering if I should try the EILD or the subliminal, and which one works better overall. Im also wondering what the difference is between the subliminal lucids, and which of those to use if you recommend those to me. Also I can fall asleep while listening to music, so should I fall asleep while listening to it and what parts?

----------


## Different

Hahahah.
2 Days ago I listened to 3.0 for 15mins before bed. That night, I dreamt about fighting alongside Captain Blackbeard, who unfortunately died beside me. I accidently tried to hide him to safety as he was wounded through a door, only to find that the enemy was right behind it, and gave him a severe blow. He was all like 'Aaaaargh! you idiot!' and I was like :'( Noo! wasn't my fault. Lol. 

So yeah, I dreamt of pirates.
BUT - I also had a lucid dream.
2 times used sub audio 3.0, 2 lucids.
100% hit rate, so thanks ninja  :smiley:

----------


## Erii

> Hahahah.
> 2 Days ago I listened to 3.0 for 15mins before bed. That night, I dreamt about fighting alongside Captain Blackbeard, who unfortunately died beside me. I accidently tried to hide him to safety as he was wounded through a door, only to find that the enemy was right behind it, and gave him a severe blow. He was all like 'Aaaaargh! you idiot!' and I was like :'( Noo! wasn't my fault. Lol. 
> 
> So yeah, I dreamt of pirates.
> BUT - I also had a lucid dream.
> 2 times used sub audio 3.0, 2 lucids.
> 100% hit rate, so thanks ninja



so when did you listen to it? before bed? did you meditate, did you listen to the whole thing?

----------


## Different

> so when did you listen to it? before bed? did you meditate, did you listen to the whole thing?



Right before bed.
No meditation, the 15mins of listening is pretty relaxing.
No, 15mins of sub 3.0 is all I listened to.

----------


## PErF3Ct

Listened to this before bed, very relaxing. I didn't want to move even after it was finished. Anyways, so far so good. I was having a dream and randomly decided to do a reality check and lo and behold I was dreaming. Can't say with scientific certainty that this is what did it but there's definitely correlation. Thanks

----------


## ninja9578

Sounds like it worked for you  :smiley:

----------


## Visage

I'm fairly new to LDing, been trying for around a month, but haven't had any luck. Last night, I took some Calea Z. and tried Parts 3 & 4 of your mp4. I have to say, it was the first time that I felt prompted to do a reality check in-dream. Also, I had above average dream recall and the Calea helped make it vivid. Unfortunately, I woke up just as I felt like doing an RC in the dream. Tonight, I'm going to try doing all four parts. Thanks for the hard work! 

Also, has anyone had good success using these in the WBTB interval?

----------


## LucidRaider

i listened to this while going to sleep last night, and i had some pretty weird dreams about a spaceship and that. lol . but improved vividness in my dreams,. but no lucids. i will try tonight listening to it before going to bed instead and post results ?  :tongue2:

----------


## corranhornchamp

Read first 3 posts in this thread, skipping to end for a reply (tl;dr). I tried out the subliminals yesterday. I had them playing in the background while I grinded out 2 hours on Borderlands. When I slept that night I had 3 dreams, all very clear, very vivid. I didn't lucid but my dream recall was great. Phenomenally great. That's an area I've been having trouble with. I don't know for sure if it's related, but it might be. 
Regardless, thanks a bunch. I'll be trying them again.

----------


## HolyTurtle

So I listened to subliminal 1.0 and half of 2.0 while reading a book before I went to sleep. I ended up having some pretty crazy dreams last night. One of which I did lucid. Have to leave now for school, but I tell you the dreams I had were more vivid, I remembered a lot more, and in one I became lucid. maybe I'll update this a bit more after I get home

----------


## Cesar1337

Hello, I'm new here I listened to subliminal 1.0 entirely, I listened to the last 10 mins while trying meditation then I went to sleep, I remembered 3 dreams and that's a new record for me, before that I only remembered 2 dreams at most and when that happens it's really rare for me (I don't even remember dreams every night), I could recall each dream with a lot of detail and immediately wrote them on my dream journal... I didn't get lucid in any of them but I was surprised to have and remember 3 dreams in one night... I'll listen to the others and I'll let you know if it's the same or no, thank you for this  :wink2:

----------


## Vengeance

*I have been using this file for 9 months. I have had nothing but success with it. I'm not sure how many lucids it has caused but it boosts my recall like crazy, my friend also had a recall increase when using it. However, when I don't use it my recall isn't always as good (i hope it's not a placebo effect). I am one of those people who can fall asleep with music, and my earphones never come out. And i've found if you turn it on just before you sleep it doesn't help, but if you listen while still awake before sleep it is great. Anyway thank you so much Ninja it has helped me alot*

----------


## whisperinggirl

What is the difference between the downloads?

----------


## Kyhaar

I've been using this for a while, and it's very helpful at getting me to fall asleep when my neighbours are being noisy. But I have yet to have a lucid dream because of it (and I've been listening to it before bed / during sleep every night since September).

----------


## rocker340

I want to try this out but the links are down  :Sad:

----------


## Vampireboy

I'll be trying 2.0 tonight, wish me luck  :smiley: 

I'll post any results!

----------


## ares222

ok, so im listening to this before bed, but i read as well. could reading distract me from the subliminal messages?

----------


## owtoty

I tried this last night for the first time and it worked! I listened to it as I was falling asleep for the full hour. I could hear very quiet whispering but couldn't make out what it was saying. But I did have have a lucid and a DC even told me to stabalize the dream! It was short only because my alarm went off to get up but it worked! I also had a very high level of lucidity in the dream. I'm going to listen to thin again tonight.

----------

